# New Cyps



## Lycaste53 (Mar 27, 2012)

Today, I was in my garden- center to buy some pesticides and passed by some cyps, hybrids with 3 to 9 spikes and much roots. Euro 19,99 each.

Cypripedium Regina



Cyp.Regi1 von Lycaste53 auf Flickr

Cypripedium Kentucky



Cyp.Kent von Lycaste53 auf Flickr

Cypripedium Parville



Cyp.Parv1 von Lycaste53 auf Flickr




Cyp.Parv2 von Lycaste53 auf Flickr

Best regards, Gina


----------



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah, we read about these from Dutch farms last year. Thanks for posting something that we cant get here for such a good price. :sob: BTW, reginae and kentuckiense are species if they're labeled correctly.


----------



## Dido (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice plants. 

Some of them we were told are clones from species. 

At the moment I heard they sell formosanum with up to 5 flowering. 

They have now fasciolatum too and sell it as maxi and they have a so called yellow and pink blush, I baught 1 yellow with 3 noses and 1 pink blush with 4 noses. 

The formosanum are sold in eBay but I dont want to risk to send a flowering plant to me. 
Heard Jeff in UK has about 100 of them and will take it to his shows, some of them are blooming with 5 the most have at least 2 flowers, he has all kinds for sell.


----------

